

Show HN: Peer-to-peer support social network, GAMIFICATION based iPhone app - fromAtoBC
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/confess.ly-confess-classily/id905738884?mt=8

======
fromAtoBC
More detailed description: I just developed this new iPhone App/website which
shares confessions and promotes peer-to-peer support. I want to get some feed
back about what to improve in the next version. Please play with it at iOS
app: [http://bit.ly/1nUsR2A](http://bit.ly/1nUsR2A) website:
[https://www.confess.ly](https://www.confess.ly) Any suggestions/feedback
appreciated!

